# yoga



## silver_light (Nov 4, 2008)

so every week i have it in my head,"oh i can't go i can't go i can't go..."
but i get myself out the door and go to my yoga class and it is always wonderful...even though there are quite a few people there.

i feel amazing afterward and it helps me to realise that somewhere within me i do have the capability of relaxing on my own.
i'll stick with the meds...i do need them but that realization that i can learn other techniques to calm myself down is comforting and empowering...

so...i will keep doing the class...feels good to be doing something positive for myself.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

I do yoga at home and it makes me feel good. Yoga definitely helps alot.

You also mentioned that you don't want to start doing something that feels good after you have done it. I have that same thing with some other stuff. I wonder if it's lack of serotonin.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

silver_light said:


> so every week i have it in my head,"oh i can't go i can't go i can't go..."
> but i get myself out the door and go to my yoga class and it is always wonderful...even though there are quite a few people there.
> 
> i feel amazing afterward and it helps me to realise that somewhere within me i do have the capability of relaxing on my own.
> ...


Sounds good :yes What kind of yoga do you do?


----------



## silver_light (Nov 4, 2008)

i have been doing Iyengar yoga and although its challenging at times i so love it.the studio where i go has other classes so i may try a few other styles.
highly recommend it.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I have not done yoga. Yet. People keep telling me about Hatha and Ashtanga. I might give it a go in a few weeks. Never spoken to anyone who didnt love yoga.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd love to do it but I can't, it's just so anxiety-provoking for me, so much more than just a regular conversation, which I have basically learned how to do. Doing anything physical in public is somehow a big no-no for me. I'm such a klutz! It doesn't help that the local yoga class is made up of all my mother's friends. 

But is it really worth it, like should I kill myself over it? Coconut suggested it for my posture, which really needs help.


----------



## silver_light (Nov 4, 2008)

i must admit that after i finished the beginner intro course and joined the more advanced class i was a little worried about being judged...but everyone is so tune with themselves,and there's an energy of acceptance ive felt there..that's the very nature of it i think...so ive reached a comfort level there i didnt think i could at first.very different from taking dance classes where i have felt pretty judged,although of course that could just be my insecurity....
might there be another class where you are? a smaller intro class?

or you could get a book or a dvd to do at home.(i ought to be doing it more at home myself.)

i do think it has been worth it for me....its really helped me with my breathing and releasing tension.and its the first thing ive really stuck with for awhile.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

bump


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I remember when you said you tried an ashtanga class and you didn't like it. That blows my mind because if you have the right instructor, especially since you are into martial arts, why it wouldn't appeal to you. What did they do in the class?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> I remember when you said you tried an ashtanga class and you didn't like it. That blows my mind because if you have the right instructor, especially since you are into martial arts, why it wouldn't appeal to you. What did they do in the class?


Oh wow! You remember that I said that?

I think the whole idea of someone speaking in a soothing voice (the instructor) and doing slow movements is not my thing. There were also lotus blossoms everywhere and the lights were slightly dimmed. I felt like a fish out of water. :lol

I take Aerobics classes now and that is so much more my thing: Loud music and jumping around a lot


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Lisa said:


> Oh wow! You remember that I said that?
> 
> I think the whole idea of someone speaking in a soothing voice (the instructor) and doing slow movements is not my thing. There were also lotus blossoms everywhere and the lights were slightly dimmed. I felt like a fish out of water. :lol
> 
> I take Aerobics classes now and that is so much more my thing: Loud music and jumping around a lot


Oh yeah. 

Yeah, I mean there are lotus poses, but that's not what it's about at all lol! I can't do a lotus to save my life. Not all of it is suppose to be slow movement, some you just go fast through a vinyasca. Plus arm balances, which is my favorite, I love to fly and even basic poses that will get you extremely flexible over the long-term. I think you went to the wrong class because it's pretty intense stuff and no matter how long you been doing it, you should feel tired especially if you move through progressions. You need to find an instructor who's kind of crazy.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

I love yoga! I used to go to one on Wed nights but then hubby couldn't always be home in time to watch the kids. For now, I've just been doing it on Wii Fit. But this morning I joined the new fitness center in my town. I think they have some yoga classes. I'll have to check it out.


----------

